# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Breaking into exs house

## Rach106

dreamt I went into exs house using hidden spare key. I seemed to have known he was away camping with his gf for the weekend. I felt anxious about him coming home with me being there but seemed to be just sat watching TV. I then got up to rearrange the furniture because I didn't like the way he had it. 
Suddenly it seemed dark and I realised it was Sunday night and he'd probably be home soon. I started to panic and tidy up and turn TV off. I then heard the back door open and him talking to his gf. I managed to just get out the front door and gently close it. But it was too late, I was half way up the road when he came running up to me asking why I'd just been at his house. 
I'd been uncertain whether he noticed I'd been inside. He asked me what I was doing. I made up some really lame excuse about there being a few break ins in the area and had heard he was away so I went in to make sure it was secure and put his spare key inside.
I don't think he believed me and I asked him not to call the police. I was really worried now and he just said he'd have to think about it. 

I haven't spoken to him for nearly a year and we were only casually dating for around 8months. When I seen him in the dream he looked uglier than I remembered. I don't even know why I went into his house in my dream. 

I had a similar dream about my previous ex a long time ago. I'd been with him and lived with him. In that dream, I'd dreamt I was in the house pottering round and then it dawned on me that I didn't live there and had a panic that I needwd to get out without being seen. In both dreams I was in the house alone with a fear of being caught/ not being able to get out unseen. 
On a separate note I'd just like to add, I would never break in/go into anyone's house without permission. And also don't have any feelings towards either ex. I just think it's a strange dream to have especially twice about two different people. Makes me wonder whether it reflects how our lives have changed and I'm not welcome/ not happy being in their enviroment/around them. Or maybe a part of me misses being apart of their lives but feels sad because it would never work.

----------


## Remayre

I've had a similar dream, but I didn't have to break in. The door was open, so I let myself in. He happened to be in there as well, and instead of getting angry, we sat down and talked about the unfortunate way our relationship ended. It made me feel a little better when I woke up.

----------

